# Desire Mad Dog RDA - Who has stock?



## Afroman (17/1/17)

Good evening ladies and gents.

Who has stock of the Desire Mad Dog RDA in Pretoria or Joburg are?
I am really interested and have seen some really good review of this RDA but would really like to have a look of it at close before pulling the trigger.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Dubz (17/1/17)

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/desire-mad-dog-rda?variant=29442270465

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Afroman (17/1/17)

Dubz said:


> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/desire-mad-dog-rda?variant=29442270465


You Sir are a life saver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (17/1/17)

Afroman said:


> Good evening ladies and gents.
> 
> Who has stock of the Desire Mad Dog RDA in Pretoria or Joburg are?
> I am really interested and have seen some really good review of this RDA but would really like to have a look of it at close before pulling the trigger.
> ...




Thanks @Dubz 

@Afroman we do indeed have stock bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------

